# Pronunciación - fuck



## duvija

Agradezco a los nativos de español que viven en países de habla inglesa (o que tienen que hablar en inglés por cualquier otra razón), me digan si la palabrita 'fuck' la pronuncian más cercana a [fok] o a [fak].
Tengo una teoría que nunca pude terminar de desarrollar, por lo que les pido a los que contesten, que me digan de qué país/ciudad es el español que hablan.

(Tal vez tendría que poner esto en el foro de vocabulario/traducción, pero como es tema teórico, pienso que acá va a funcionar).


----------



## nzaballa

Es super dificil, pero para mi es mas cercana a [fak]... solo que no es el sonido de nuestra A en castellano, es mucho mas cerrado y por eso se confunde con la O. Cuando yo trato de pronunciarla, trato de poner la boca en posicion para pronunciar algo intermedio entre A y E y aún asi, me sale con acento  

Yo estoy en Buenos Aires, pero paso muchos meses en Texas, EEUU... habria que ver si es mas facil imitar a los británicos cuando la pronuncian.


----------



## AndresTM

http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/fuck

Dictionary.com puede pronunciar cualquier palabra que necesites escuchar


----------



## uspantan

Buck, duck, luck, puck, tuck, etc. have a vowel that is central, higher in the mouth than [a], but pronounced without rounding of the lips. The [o] is closer to the correct height, but has rounding.  If you can look at the distinctive features of the sound on a phonetic chart, it might help.  Some call the sound "schwa."


----------



## blasita

Viví algunos años en Australia (y los EE. UU.) por lo que creo que tira más a /a/. Pero como también he estado rodeada de británicos me dio por cambiar por algún tiempo a /o/ (no es una 'o' exactamente, es una /a/ más cerrada). Es un quiero y no puedo.


----------



## elprofe

uspantan said:


> Buck, duck, luck, puck, tuck, etc. have a vowel that is central, higher in the mouth than [a], but pronounced without rounding of the lips. The [o] is closer to the correct height, but has rounding.  If you can look at the distinctive features of the sound on a phonetic chart, it might help.  Some call the sound "schwa."



According to what I have studied, the schwa sound is the sound that appears in the words "america", "the" and "people".
The sound in "jump", "luck" or "fuck" is written as a "V"upside down_.
_


----------



## duvija

Perdón, tal vez tendría que haber dicho que soy lingüista y trabajo en fonología y fonética. No pregunté cómo se pronuncia 'fuck' en realidad, sino cómo la pronuncian los hablantes de español que no tienen más remedio que pronunciarla en algún momento (no pretendo dar detalles sociales y culturales del por qué ni cuándo usarla).

Por si acaso, la v-upside down, se llama 'caret' (al menos en inglés).

Dado que no tenemos algunos sonido nativamente, la tendencia es acercar las vocales del inglés a las más cercanas que tenemos en español, pero el 'caret' es difícil, por lo que la gente lo pronuncia como 'o' o 'a'.

Por ahora tengo: 
nzaballa - Buenos Aires - [fak]
blasita - España - cambió de [a] a [o]

(por ahora los datos apoyan mi teoría).
Gracias desde ya, a los que me contesten de ahora en adelante.


----------



## elprofe

Yo no te puedo contestar duvija, ya que no hablo inglés fluido  En cuanto lo hable, participaré en tu estudio jajja


----------



## AndresTM

Disculpa no haber entendido tu pregunta, duvija. Si te soy honesto, no la leí, simplemente irrumpí en este hilo con mis enlaces para principiantes 

Mi impresión es que los hispanoparlantes en sus propios países tienden a pronunciar fuck "foc". Busca, por ejemplo, _foquiu_ en "Gúgul" y verás cuán popular es esta pronunciación.

Cuando estos hispanoparlantes vienen a Estados Unidos, sin embargo, y tratan de adoptar su pronunciación a lo que escuchan en este país, creo que empiezan a cambiar más hacia la a, y creo que siguen tendiendo hacia la a hasta que pueden ajustar bien su pronunciación. 

No deja de ser mi impresión, pero es todo el aporte que puedo brindarte, vecino


----------



## duvija

elprofe said:


> Yo no te puedo contestar duvija, ya que no hablo inglés fluido  En cuanto lo hable, participaré en tu estudio jajja



Ya te estoy esperando.


----------



## duvija

AndresTM said:


> Disculpa no haber entendido tu pregunta, duvija. Si te soy honesto, no la leí, simplemente irrumpí en este hilo con mis enlaces para principiantes
> 
> Mi impresión es que los hispanoparlantes en sus propios países tienden a pronunciar fuck "foc". Busca, por ejemplo, _foquiu_ en "Gúgul" y verás cuán popular es esta pronunciación.
> 
> Cuando estos hispanoparlantes vienen a Estados Unidos, sin embargo, y tratan de adoptar su pronunciación a lo que escuchan en este país, creo que empiezan a cambiar más hacia la a, y creo que siguen tendiendo hacia la a hasta que pueden ajustar bien su pronunciación.
> 
> No deja de ser mi impresión, pero es todo el aporte que puedo brindarte, vecino



Gracias. En realidad, 'vecina'. ¿O mi avatar no da la pista?


----------



## ogeido

Hola duvija, en mi caso siempre he tendido a pronunciarla como la *A* pero con los labios no tan abiertos como en la posición de la *A española*, la pronuncio rápido y poniendo a veces levemente los labios como para decir *O *pero pronunciando finalmente como* A* y no levantando tanto la lengua como al decir A en español, suena algo extraño así explicado , pero de ese modo me sale bastante similar a cómo es realmente generado aquel sonido por los angloparlantes.


----------



## duvija

Agrego:
nzaballa - Buenos Aires - [fak]
blasita - España - cambió de [a] a [o]
ogeido - Chile - [a] (intermedia)
México y Centro América, las tenía de antes como [o]. Opiniones?


----------



## Istriano

Muchos mejicanos en California pronuncian  *last*, *lost *y *lust *así: [läst].  Last/lost/lust merger. En fuck usan [ä] de _carro _(pero no a de _alto _[a] que se pronuncia diferente por causa de la consonante L).
([ä] central; [a] anterior). Hay muchos artículos sobre el Chicano English y su fonética.


----------



## Brianse

It's an easy question its said FAK for spanish speakers. FAK, OR YOU CAN SAY FAEK what is an middle sound beetween a and e like when you say man. ANYWAYS FAK IS JUST FINE, LIKE WHEN WE SAY FACUNDO WITHOUT UNDO, get it?


----------



## blasita

Duvija, aclaro un poco más mi caso: yo tuve que aprender lo que sé de inglés fuera de mi país, luego mi primera pronunciación fue tratar de imitar lo que oía. Después se me pegó un poco el acento británico (pasé a estar en países en los que se habla esta variedad del lenguaje o trataba con hablantes británicos/no nativos que lo pronunciaban así), con lo que la pronunciación del sonido en cuestión pasó a ser más cerrada. No sé si seré un 'caso' típico; no lo creo.

Mi experiencia me dice que los españoles de por sí suelen pronunciar este sonido más como una /a/, es decir, más abierto (de hecho creo que tendemos a abrir y alargar casi todos los sonidos vocálicos). Si no viven en un país de habla inglesa, luego depende del profesor que tengan (pronunciación británica o americana).


----------



## Antpax

blasita said:


> Mi experiencia me dice que los españoles de por sí suelen pronunciar este sonido más como una /a/, es decir, más abierto (de hecho creo que tendemos a abrir y alargar casi todos los sonidos vocálicos). Si no viven en un país de habla inglesa, luego depende del profesor que tengan (pronunciación británica o americana).



Hola:

Coincido con blasita, aunque mis profesores no me enseñaron a pronunciar esta palabra . Diría que la pronunciación más común sería "fak", con una "a" bastante marcada.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## kikomarti

Yo aprendí inglés en España, sobretodo viendo muchas películas y series americanas. Mi primera pronunciación de "fuck" fue con "a" aunque lo suavizaba un poco. Después de vivir dos años en Liverpool ahora pronuncio la "a" mucho más cerrada parecida a una O, sin serlo.


----------



## grahamcracker

I tried it both ways. *I would opt for the "o" sound for native Spanish speakers* who cannot get the English vowel sound right. The Spanish "a" sound seems a little more odd but the "o" would be clear enough that there would be no misunderstanding.


----------



## Wandering JJ

grahamcracker said:


> I tried it both ways. *I would opt for the "o" sound for native Spanish speakers* who cannot get the English vowel sound right. The Spanish "a" sound seems a little more odd but the "o" would be clear enough that there would be no misunderstanding.


That doesn't surprise me for USA speak. To us Brits, you guys pnounce Las Vegas as /lɔs/ vegas and a shopping mall (/mall/) as a shopping /mɔ:l/. Spanish friends that I have in the UK pronounce the word with /a/.


----------



## grahamcracker

Wandering JJ said:


> That doesn't surprise me for USA speak. To us Brits, you guys pnounce Las Vegas as /lɔs/ vegas and a shopping mall (/mall/) as a shopping /mɔ:l/. Spanish friends that I have in the UK pronounce the word with /a/.


When I listen to British broadcasters doing Reuters news, I have often asked myself exactly what is the substance of the difference between American and British English. And I think you would agree that it is mostly the vowels.


----------



## Wandering JJ

grahamcracker said:


> When I listen to British broadcasters doing Reuters news, I have often asked myself exactly what is the substance of the difference between American and British English. And I think you would agree that it is mostly the vowels.



Yes - basically vowels are what give dialects their different 'accent'. On top of that, though, most US dialects are rhotic - the 'r' is pronounced where we would not: for example, 'father' and 'farther' are idential in most English dialects. Also, certain consonant clusters in AmE seem to be simplified: to my ears, AmE 'winner' and 'winter' are pretty much the same. Overall I agree - it's the vowels that make the real difference.


----------



## grahamcracker

> Original, Wandering JJ
> Yes - basically vowels are what give dialects their different 'accent'. On top of that, though, most US dialects are rhotic - the 'r' is pronounced where we would not: for example, 'father' and 'farther' are idential in most English dialects. Also, certain consonant clusters in AmE seem to be simplified: to my ears, AmE 'winner' and 'winter' are pretty much the same. Overall I agree - it's the vowels that make the real difference.


*


Wandering JJ (and duvija)
*
I cannot argue with that.

In the "For What It's Worth Dept", maybe you have seen the American movies, "Meet the Parents" and "Meet the Fockers" with Ben Still and Robert De Niro? The play on the family name "Focker" is unmistakable and it avoids the censors. Interesting, for an American movie, they alter the vowel from a *"u"* to an *"o"*. While it is true that it does not match any normal vowel form of Spanish, but it does illustrate the trend that American English considers the most appropriate deviation without actually saying it.


----------



## duvija

OK, it's getting better. (The question was about how it's pronounced, and not how would it be spelled/spelt)

nzaballa - Buenos Aires - [fak]
blasita - España - cambió de [a] a [o]
ogeido - Chile - [a] (intermedia)
Brianse - Argentina - a
Antpax- Madrid - a
kikomarti - catalán - a
grahamcracker (not a native Sp. speaker thinks it's 'o', but he doesn't count . I need natives).

Well, a theory is emerging. Now, I need more people from northern South America and Central Am/Caribbean. How can I find them?


----------



## blasita

duvija said:


> OK, it's getting better ... How can I find them?



You're welcome. I think you could try in e.g. the Culture Café (not sure about that: you may want ask the mods first), or alternatively, we can try and ask people from other nationalities (I can do that: you know how to contact me).


----------



## sound shift

En el norte de Inglaterra y en una zona extensa del centro de dicho país se pronuncia [fʊk].


----------



## grahamcracker

duvija said:


> OK, it's getting better. (The question was about how it's pronounced, and not how would it be spelled/spelt)
> 
> ..................
> grahamcracker (not a native Sp. speaker thinks it's 'o', but he doesn't count . I need natives).
> 
> Well, a theory is emerging. Now, I need more people from northern South America and Central Am/Caribbean. How can I find them?


Let me add that my friend from Mexico pronounces the vowel sound very well. And his command of American English is very weak. He pronounces it "fucky, fucky" and I will not describe his body language.


----------



## neal41

elprofe said:


> According to what I have studied, the schwa sound is the sound that appears in the words "america", "the" and "people".
> The sound in "jump", "luck" or "fuck" is written as a "V"upside down_.
> _



The two sounds are really the same.  Conventionally the upside down "V" is used in accented syllables, whereas schwa can be used in both accented and unaccented syllables.  Uspantan's description of the sound is good.


----------



## inib

sound shift said:


> En el norte de Inglaterra y en una zona extensa del centro de dicho país se pronuncia [fʊk].


Yeah, Duvija, I know you are not asking about native pronunciation, but though I'd use a /ʌ/, (British) northeners would use an /ʊ/. So I find the pronunciation of Spaniards disturbing, seeing as they seem to only be able to choose between Spanish the vowels "a" and "o", when they could very well get away with an "u". 
Sorry if this hasn't helped at all


----------



## duvija

inib said:


> Yeah, Duvija, I know you are not asking about native pronunciation, but though I'd use a /ʌ/, (British) northeners would use an /ʊ/. So I find the pronunciation of Spaniards disturbing, seeing as they seem to only be able to choose between Spanish the vowels "a" and "o", when they could very well get away with an "u".
> Sorry if this hasn't helped at all



Everything helps. Your idea about [fuk] exists only if the person is really using what's called 'a spelling pronounciation'. It doesn't work in normal speech, particularly with recent immigrants, (or even with old immigrants, seriously). I'm not sure if literacy is relevant, but it might (no, the truth. It doesn't. I've known people for ages, studying linguistics with me, and not even that helps.)


----------



## Wandering JJ

duvija said:


> Well, a theory is emerging. Now, I need more people from northern South America and Central Am/Caribbean. How can I find them?


I know I'm not a native, but will be in Mexico, Central America and the Caribbean in January. I shall do my best to infuriate natives in English and take careful note of how they pronounce the vowel, reporting back to you on my return!


----------



## _SantiWR_

sound shift said:


> En el norte de Inglaterra y en una zona extensa del centro de dicho país se pronuncia [fʊk].




Which sounds totally like "fock" to a Spaniard. It's something that has always puzzled me, because I have no problem to hear the ʊ in words like "book" or "took".


----------



## duvija

Wandering JJ said:


> I know I'm not a native, but will be in Mexico, Central America and the Caribbean in January. I shall do my best to infuriate natives in English and take careful note of how they pronounce the vowel, reporting back to you on my return!



I'm glad you're traveling, but I believe you would most likely hear that word in an English speaking country. We do pretty well cursing in plain Spanish (or you think that 'fuck' is really common?)


----------



## AndresTM

duvija said:


> Gracias. En realidad, 'vecina'. ¿O mi avatar no da la pista?


En realidad, no  Yo solía usar un avatar de Roisin Murphy en otro foro, así que nunca los tomo como indicativos de sexo. Lo siento, vecina


----------



## AndresTM

Wandering JJ said:


> That doesn't surprise me for USA speak. To us Brits, you guys pnounce Las Vegas as /lɔs/ vegas and a shopping mall (/mall/) as a shopping /mɔ:l/. Spanish friends that I have in the UK pronounce the word with /a/.



Then again, you guys pronounce Los Angeles /lɒs ændʒəˈliːs/ and _that_ is funny!


----------



## Brianse

Why don't you just look for a person saying fuck on youtube?.


----------



## Wandering JJ

AndresTM said:


> Then again, you guys pronounce Los Angeles /lɒs ændʒəˈliːs/ and _that_ is funny!


Not quite - we pronounce it /lɒs ændʒəˈliːz/


----------



## Wandering JJ

duvija said:


> I'm glad you're traveling, but I believe you would most likely hear that word in an English speaking country. We do pretty well cursing in plain Spanish (or you think that 'fuck' is really common?)


In Post #24 you indicated you needed examples from Central America/Caribbean!


----------



## manicha

Hola, 
aunque ya tienes bastantes opiniones de nativos de España, te confirmo que mi pronunciación se parece mucho más a fak que fok, aunque intento situarla en algún punto intermedio. En cambio, si la palabra es fucking, tiende más a o que a a. Confieso que abstraerme del modelo a, e, i, o, u es de las cosas que más me ha costado a la hora de hablar inglés, siempre asimilo cualquier sonido al más parecido existente en castellano y a estas alturas, estoy segura de que algunos ni siquiera sé pronunciarlos.


----------



## Agró

Navarra (España): [f*a*k]. A veces intento pronunciarla con redondeamiendo, como los irlandeses, escoceses, etc., pero no me sale bien.

Aprendí inglés sobre todo con británicos del centro/sur (esos que pronuncian [ʌ], que es una vocal posterior, nada que ver con la _schwa_, que es central).


----------



## duvija

Agró said:


> Navarra (España): [f*a*k]. A veces intento pronunciarla con redondeamiendo, como los irlandeses, escoceses, etc., pero no me sale bien.
> 
> Aprendí inglés sobre todo con británicos del centro/sur (esos que pronuncian [ʌ], que es una vocal posterior, nada que ver con la _schwa_, que es central).



Yo la aprendí como 'schwa acentuada', que por supuesto cambia la cualidad de esa vocal central. Y cambia según la región.


----------



## Istriano

Es un asunto muy complicado,
en RP de hoy y en el inglés de California /ʌ/ se pronuncia [ɐ]:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Open-mid_central_unrounded_vowel
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Close-mid_central_unrounded_vowel
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Near-open_central_vowel
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Open-mid_back_unrounded_vowel


----------



## AndresTM

True. I forgot to change the s for the z. Still pretty funny to hear, IMO  (dont get me wrong--I know we don't get half of _your _​names right).


----------



## NIESTRADJO

Well, a theory is emerging. Now, I need more people from northern South _America and_* Central Am*/Caribbean. How can I find them?

_From Nicaragua, *Central A*, is more like: *o *

Saludos.
_


----------



## duvija

NIESTRADJO said:


> Well, a theory is emerging. Now, I need more people from northern South _America and_* Central Am*/Caribbean. How can I find them?
> 
> _From Nicaragua, *Central A*, is more like: *o *
> 
> Saludos.
> _



Fantastic! thank you


----------



## grahamcracker

duvija said:


> Fantastic! thank you


Yeah. As a native English speaker (not that my vote counts), that was my thought.


----------

